# Some useful info I've picked up to help us...improving cm & other stuff !!



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi ladies

Hope noone minds me pinning this but thought that I'd put together a list of stuff that I've picked up over the years regards improving cm, helping ttc etc...I'm certainly no expert & would never profess to be but thought it would be good for us to share...

These questions seem to get asked quite alot so thought it might be useful...
If anyone has objections then let me know...and obviously, if anyone has things to add then go ahead  

*Things thought to help cm:*

Drinking plenty of water (at least 2 litres a day)

Evening Primrose Oil with Starflower up&#8230;shouldn't be taken after ovulation as may cause uterine contractions&#8230;flaxseed oil contains GLA's (same as EPO) & also omega's & does similar.

Grapefruit juice

Expectorant cough medicine. This thins the cm so helps swimmers on their way...it can't actually "make" ewcm...Robitussin is a brand name but it can be another type of expectorant...

It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM.

Regards the cough medicine mentioned...check out these links...

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Pre-seed lube !! 

*Things thought to help implantation:*

Pineapple juice
Brazil nuts
Using a heated wheat bag or hot water bottle...my acupuncturist says that in chinese medicine women with fertility issues often have what is called a "cold womb" & he encourages me to keep belly warm at all times. Using a heated wheat bag (or similar) is supposed to warm the womb & encourage implantation. 

*Other stuff:*

Obviously need to take folic acid&#8230;

Pomegranate juice is good source of natural folic acid & ace & is a good anti-oxidant.
Carrot juice is supposed to be good (not sure why but my friend swears by it & she's pg with baby number 2 !!)

Zinc with vit C helps swimmers as well as supposed to be good for healthy eggs !
Sunflower seeds good for swimmers 
Selenium good for sperm & also helps create a healthy womb lining 

*Things apparently to avoid:*

Too much vitamin A which can be harmful to foetus&#8230;apparently betacarotin (from vegetables) is ok but should avoid retinol (from animal).
Green Tea&#8230;it can cause problems with absorption of folic acid.
Herbal/Fruit teas containing hibiscus
Asparatame

There are other things eg caffeine but just thought I'd include the things I'd picked up&#8230;

Good luck & take care
Natasha 

/links


----------



## Tillybilly

Thanks for that - as we speak I am sitting with my wheat bag across my tummy.  Its day 13 so things could be happening!  What's your take on Ovulation sticks?  My doc thinks they tell you too late, but a friend having IUI was ruled by them?  Be interested to know what you think.  You are the oracle!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Good luck Tilly....  

Personally I don't use OPK's but I know some women who think they're a good guide...only thing is the detect the LH surge & you should ovulate about 36hrs later...unfortunately it can't indicate that ovulation actually took place though ! It's always good to have a welcoming party of  ready for possible egg release so I reckon, just have as much  as possible from cd10 onwards...for at least a week 
I used OPK's a few times when very first started ttc as I didn't know if or when I ovulated...now I know that I ovulate naturally & always cd14/15. Also, I took the advice of consultant who said that OPK's turn lovemaking into babymaking (his words) & become way too obsessive !

But hey, that's my own views...others may disagree...I'm certainly no expert or medical professional !

Wishing you luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tillybilly

Thanks Natasha - good advice once again!  It can get very clinical, and difficult to perform at the turn of a stick - even more difficult for poor DH's.  Because my periods last at least 14 days its been difficult, but my doc has told me that we should do it anyway if we can bare it - so wellies on!!  Poor DH not only has to perform when told, but has to wade into that mess!!  Still, if it gets us our much longer for sproggie, its a small sacrifice.  May be this is my month.....................


----------



## toniellen

Hello Please can you help me, I'm just about to start a cycle of Clomid and am very confused. My Doc talks in another language sometimes!!

I had a hycosy and she said I was approx day 4, I think i have to take tabs on days 3-7, is this right? when should i do preg tests? and when is the best days to get down to business?! sorry for being clueless. The trouble is i don't have periods so i have no idea of days other than what doc told me at last appoint.. Can you help


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

Firstly...hello & welcome 

Secondly, maybe you'd like to post your question as a separate thread as you might get more replies 

I'm no expert but will try to help you from my own experiences....

Your consultant should have told you what days to start taking the clomid...you will need to speak to them to confirm this...some of us take days 2-6, some others take 3-7, some 5-9....as I mentioned, I'd phone your consultant to confirm what he/she wants you to do.

If you've just had a hycosy then I'd suggest waiting to start the clomid until you've had a "proper" bleed...so next cycle...although again, your consultant should have gone through all that with you.

If you're not having any periods then personally I'd go back to GP or consultant & ask them to give you something (medication) to trigger a bleed...this would then give you an idea of where your cycle started eg cd (cycle day) 1. Perhaps having a hycosy will trigger your body into having a natural cycle.

You would usually do a pg test around 14 days following ovulation eg if you have a 28 day cycle then you'd usually ovulate cd14 & period (AF) should arrive 14 days after that...so that would be your test date...however, we're all different...I always ovulate cd14/15 but on clomid have 31 day cycles...I just have a longer luteal phase (from ovulation to AF).

Sperm can live for approx 3-5 days inside a woman, whereas an egg can only live between 12-24 hours...so it's always best to have a healthy welcoming party of  ready for when egg pops...we were told to have plenty of  from cd10 onwards for a week...we were told every day or at least every other day (DP has excellent sperm quality & quantity)...however, if your partners count is low then most are told every other day...if you've no idea when you might ovulate then just try to have as much  as possible....

If I'm honest, if I were you, I'd go back to your fertility consultant or GP to get full clarification of what days you should be taking the clomid & if you don't have a normal period then request meds to trigger one & then start the clomid from there....I think you need to have a professional medical person run through everything with you as they seem to have given you some very vague, incomplete info. 

Are they planning on giving you scans (follicle tracking) to determine how many follies are developing prior to ovulation & then giving you progesterone blood tests to confirm ovulation occured (prog tests need to be done 7 days past ovulation...many have done on cd21 but this is only good if you ovulated on cd14...if you ovulate later in cycle eg cd18 then you'd have prog test later so if ovulate cd18 would be tested cd25). Not everyone has this type of tracking but if you don't have any real clue as to what's happening with your cycles it pretty useful....

Not sure if I've helped  As I say, if you post your questions as a separate new thread then you may get more advice from others.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## toniellen

Thank you so much I feel alot clearer now. The problem is that I have had alternate appoints with my consultant and her reg so i think that perhaps one thinks the other has explained things that they haven't! I think that I will phone and just check that that is what she wants me to do, and then hope for the best. Anyway thanks for your advice its really appreciated you're a star


----------



## Mad Millie

Hello ladies

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but there has been so much discussion before I joined, I just wouldn't be able to read all of your postings.

I have taken pre-seed for the past 4 months.  It is a sperm friendly lubricant.  Some of our most fertile cm contains acids and antibodies that still try to kill off the sperm.  The sperm still has to swim through this hostile environment to reach the egg.  Pre-seed is similar to fertile ewcm but contains no acids and so will hopefully help the swimmers along to the egg.

Having said that ladies - I have not conceived as yet.


----------



## jocole69

Him,Thanks Nat,

The HWB/wheatbag idea is a new one on me, I will definatley do that now  

Regarding the pre-seed, is it fragrance-free ? It's just that i'm a sensitive old thing and can't have anything perfumed 'down below'    (causes thrush, not good for TTC!)

Also, any tips on cheapest place to buy it?

I'm,TTC naturally for one more month before going down the Clomid route (see fert spec 12the Dec).

Cheers for this,  Jo x


----------



## Mad Millie

Hello Jo

No the pree-seed is not fragranced in any way.  It is a mimic of our natural ewcm so doesn't contain anything that can upset you.

Now then, where is the cheapest place to buy it?  My dh ordered it for me off the internet - I think it costs about 20 pounds and you get 6 sachets.  Being a bit thick myself on the internet, the only thing I can suggest is that you go on a search engine and type in Pre-seed stockists in the UK and I am sure you will find a company to order it from.

May be some of the other ladies might be able to post a link for you.

Sorry couldn't be more help.  Best of luck though.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Jo

How you doing mate 

You can get Pre-seed for about £11.95 for 6 applications from SME Fertility (had free p&p)...I can't put the link cos it'll get removed but if you google search you'll find it. I've used it the last couple of cycles & as you know, I'm suseptible to thrush & this has been fine.  Its actually a lube specifically designed for use whilst ttc.  



Hi Millie

Glad to see you found us  
I mentioned Pre-seed on the "helpful tops list" above (on this thread) as clomid can dry up cm & quite a few of us use it already. It is just like ewcm in that the sperm can swim up into the uterus & tubes, protected/surrounded by the lube as it stretches & is thin, exactly as ewcm.


Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## jocole69

Thanks both of you for replying,

Wow! it's a bit expensive but I will def give it a go. Thanks for the site Nat    (and the PM)

Everything crossed for you this month    Jo x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

I got a lavender bag for my tummy as i thought this would help, for women who suffer from PCOS who are TTC are on chlomid and metformin I was told this wasnt wise can someone please advise.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

There are quite a few women who take clomid & metformin together...I think its quite common if you suffer from PCOS.


----------



## Anthony Reid

CAROLE-ANNE said:


> I got a lavender bag for my tummy as i thought this would help, for women who suffer from PCOS who are TTC are on chlomid and metformin I was told this wasnt wise can someone please advise.


You should avoid Lavendar in early pregnancy - especially if there's a history of miscarriage.

This includes oils and smellies

Its a known baddie.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/healthy_living/complementary_medicine/remedies_oils.shtml#lavender

Tony
x

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Tony

I was told that "dried" lavendar that is inside a heated wheatbag is ok to use...is this not the case  (was told by my acupuncturist & a herbalist)


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

thats how i got it too, get reflexology and a massage by a woman who specialises in fertility and she said it would be good for me


----------



## Anthony Reid

I cannot confirm that.... but after doing lots of research in the past(email and on the web mainly) I would say avoid it.

Tony
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Think I'll have to double check then cos I was told dried lavendar inside heated wheatbag was fine but should avoid the oils etc that come into direct contact with body...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi 

I am new to this site and on my first cycle of clomid, have felt fine no real side effects my dr told me to take clomid from day 2-7 of my cycle, i then noticed cm on day 8 and had all the ovulation pains on both sides the most of the day, has anyone else ovulated that early?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Emma

I would post your question on a separate, new post & not as a reply to this "advice" post.

As for taking clomid, it is only prescribed for 5 days every cycle so do you mean you take it from cd2-6 or cd3-7 (taking cd2-7 would mean you take 6 pills)...

I wouldn't think you would be ovulating so early in your cycle at cd8 as way to early...follies need to be minimum of 18mm before they rupture & they grow around 1-2mm per day.

The aches, pains etc etc you are experiencing are highly likely to be the clomid side effects, making your ovaries work overtime & not actual ovulation.

Many women experience what you have mentioned...I know I started getting pains after taking only a couple of clomid pills (I ovulate naturally so take clomid to boost)...but I always ovulate cd14/15 (naturally & on clomid).

Try not to worry you're ovulating so early...I would say it's just twinges etc in your ovaries & that ovulation won't happen for a few more days...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## emmajordan

I have heard that you should not put any thing hot - like a hot water bottle or bag etc on your stomach after ovualtion. It is fine before hand but afterwards not good as can stop implantation. If you are into acupuncture then you could eat what they consider to be warming foods - tomatoes, strawberrys (red foods basically) - you should also not drink the grapefuit fruit or pineapple juice excessively after ovualtion as they can cause uterine contractions - but they are great for before ovulation as is the hot water bottle.

Sorry to be a bore 

Ems


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi emmajordan

Sorry but I have to contradict what you say...I have been into acupuncture & herbal remedies for many many years...I have acupuncture from a registered practitioner (who has a special interest in fertility) & also visited a herbalist...I would not offer these type of tips if there was any chance they could be detrimental & without having some prior knowlede of them...

According to both our fertility consultant and acupuncturist, it is good to keep the womb warm following ovulation as it can actually aid implantation....so using a heated wheatbag or hot water bottle is absolutely fine...if you do a search on this website you'll find lots of women who use them...using for about 20mins every day from ovulation onwards can be beneficial.

As for grapefruit juice & pineapple juice...

Grapefruit juice is perfectly fine to drink at any time during ttc or pregnancy & DOES NOT cause uterine contractions.

Pineapple juice contains the enzyme bromelain which may cause uterine contractions but this enzyme is destroyed during processing so the juice is fine...it should be drunk in moderation but again is absolutely fine if only a glass a day - it contains selenium which also helps with implantation.

Again, if you search this website you will find numerous threads discussing these things...

I don't want to upset you but I really have to contradict your comments as they're not completely correct. At the end of the day we're all entitled to our own opinions & obviously everything is personal choice, but I have looked into everything carefully & spoken to professionals ie our fertility consultant, my acupuncturist & a qualified herbalist.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## emmajordan

Thats fine - I too am at a top acupuncurist and reflexologist and nutritionist etc, as many are- but I know all the IVF nurses tell the patients NOT to put hot water bottles on tums after IVF as many have been doing it because of the advise of acupuncuturists.

Anyway it just goes to show that they all have different opinions about these things and there are no right or wrong answers

Certainly no offence taken and if I find anything more concrete I'll email you privately. not meaning to wade into your field. xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

I agree...there are many differing opinions & its down to personal choice which advice we wish to adhere too, I just wanted to share what information I have been given over the years...


----------



## jowest30

Minxy,  I was reading your useful tips again and noticed you mention green tea is no good for the absoprtion of folic acid.  I have been drinking this for a while now so I have changed to nettle tea, do you know if there are any probs with this or should I be ok on the nettle tea??

Jo

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

hi 

As far as I'm aware, nettle tea is fine...I too drink it occasionally as its a good anti-oxident...I've not heard of it causing same problems as green tea re folic acid (there's actually an article on this board about green tea & folic acid)...nettle leaf is also rich in iron. I don't actually drink it that often now though as I take baby aspirin (an anti-coagulent) for "sticky blood" & nettle leaf is high in vit K (which helps prevent bleeding so opposite of anti-coagulent) !!!

good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## hairy fairy

This is a link that might help.

(http://talk.sheknows.com/showthread.php?t=226)

you probably know all this stuff already but never mind.

good luck 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## baby whisper

i never new any of this but i do take the baby aspirin everyday anything is worth a try though

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I think most of those things were on my list but interesting reading...

Just to mention, you shouldn't self medicate baby aspirin as it may do more harm than good since it is an anticoagulent...best to speak with consultant before taking it just to err on the side of caution.

Also, green tea should be avoided because it can interfere with absorption of folic acid.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jennyb1988

hi that is some brilliant tips thanks for that it had been really useful for me!

shall let you now if it helps my side effects, when i start my course

thanks again

jenny 

xxxxxx


----------



## SarahPooh

Aaargh!  I have just read the beginning of this thread and noticed tea with hibiscus should be avoided and I've been drinking rosehip and hisbiscus tea loads thinking I was being good avoiding caffeine!  Do you know why it should be avoided?  

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot

Hi Sarah
I think its something to do with uterine contractions, I remember being told the same thing 18 months ago that all red teas (like raspberry etc) should be avoided so I threw all mine away.  I'm having a break from ttc now so I'm gonna re-stock 
I'm sure you will find some more info on the prenatal care board. I'll see if i can see anything for you xxx


----------



## flowerpot

i've done a quick search on it

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2

sounds like most people think its either a natural contraceptive or can bring on menstruation


----------



## flowerpot

sorry, you'll need to put hibiscus in the search box


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks flower!  I will chuck my rosehip teabags in the bin!  xx


----------



## vicster

Thanks for all this useful info!  You may know this already, but if you are after a cough mixture with Guaifenesin to help improve CM, try Tixylix for children as it doesn't have all the other active ingredients.  Just take double the amount so you get enough of the Guaifenesin.  Takes nice too! I took it this month, (my first on Clomid) and got lots of good CM.  In a natural cycle I don't usually get much CM so reckon it helped.
xx


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks for that tip Vicster - when do you have to take the cough medecine?  I will be taking my 3rd clomid pill tonight, am I too late or do you take it at BMS time?

Sarah x


----------



## vicster

According to the book I've got - 5 days prior to and including the day of ovulation.


----------



## SarahPooh

Thanks darlin, I will get some today and give it a go! x


----------



## Roo67

Arrggggggghhhhhhh

Should have read this thread prior to going shopping  as have just stocked up on fruit tea !!! Drink far too much coffee so thought tea would be much healthier !!

oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Roo67 said:


> Arrggggggghhhhhhh
> 
> Should have read this thread prior to going shopping as have just stocked up on fruit tea !!! Drink far too much coffee so thought tea would be much healthier !!
> 
> oh well back to the drawing board.


fruit tea is fine as long as it doesn't contain hibiscus...and need to be careful about drinking too much green tea...there are plenty of herbal and fruit teas that are ok to drink...

take care
Natasha


----------



## Roo67

all the fruit teas I bought contain Hibiscus - most as their main ingrediant - will look out for others 

Thanks


----------



## Cath Thorley

Hi

I have a question with regards to hot water bottles etc after ovulation.  I have an electric blanket on my bed and a few years ago one of the consultants I saw told me not to have hot baths, hot water bottles or electric blankets once I have ovulated, I was just wondering what everyone elses views on this is.

Thanks

Cath


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Cath Thorley said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question with regards to hot water bottles etc after ovulation. I have an electric blanket on my bed and a few years ago one of the consultants I saw told me not to have hot baths, hot water bottles or electric blankets once I have ovulated, I was just wondering what everyone elses views on this is.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cath


I would agree to be honest...you don't want to raise your body temperature too much & overheat the embies. Using a lukewarm "hot" water bottle or heated wheatbag for around 15mins or so, I was told was fine but you shouldn't use anything that will heat up your body too much as this is not good.

You need to keep your belly covered and warm at all times during 2ww but should never overheat and having hot baths, heated blankets etc will raise your body temperature too much...and as I say, even "hot" water bottle or "heated" wheatbag should only be lukewarm and only for a very short period of time....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## max_8579

Hi minxy,
          Ive just been reading through your advice to see if i can find anything to help as im not up on any of it,ive just got a few questions.

            When taking the evening primrose what happens if you dont know youve ovulated? I am thinking of trying the ovulation sticks though.

            Where can you buy the wheat bags? and when should you start and stop using it? 

      thankyou.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

max_8579 said:


> Hi minxy,
> Ive just been reading through your advice to see if i can find anything to help as im not up on any of it,ive just got a few questions.
> 
> When taking the evening primrose what happens if you dont know youve ovulated? I am thinking of trying the ovulation sticks though.
> 
> Where can you buy the wheat bags? and when should you start and stop using it?
> 
> thankyou.x


If you don't know when you ovulate then perhaps just take the EPO for 2 weeks at beginning of cycle as this should still help you. As for wheat bags, you can buy them in lots of places...Boots...eBay....you can use them all the way through your cycle...before ovulation they help to get those follies growing but after ovulation you should be careful and only use them for about 10/15 mins max and make sure its only lukewarm and definitely not hot as this is not good for any possible embies...if you're concerned about using it during the 2ww then don't use one but ensure that you keep your belly covered and warm at all times.

If you have PCOS then OPKs may not be reliable...OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and not actual ovulation itself...you would usually ovulate around 36 hours after a +ve OPK. If you have PCOS then this often means you have a hormone imbalance, usually higher levels of LH...because of this an OPK can give inaccurate results as it picks up this higher LH and thinks its the surge, so getting false +ve OPK.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## max_8579

OK thanks natasha.x


----------



## treacle-sponge

I didn't think there was anymore info I could take in then I started reading this tread. All the info is brilliant and i'll definately give some of it a try. I'm definately going to get the ovulating kits as this is what I don't do at the moment and would be good to see if it is happening with the clomid.

My biggest prob at the moment is trying to get my head round all the shortenings for the words so sorry if I spell everything out  

Treacle-sponge x


----------



## poppystar

Hello  

O test kits are highly additative - would def recommend lets you get to know your body a bit better but its an expensive habit - been monitoring myself for the last year with the things.

Question on this - i have a hormone imbalance but apparently not PCOS.  I only get a positive surge for 2 days each month and then have BFP 12 days after each time.  Is this a false positive or does it sound like ovulation?  No idea.

best to all

nite nite

xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Poppystar a BFP 12 days after each positive pee stick ..suggests that you are getting pregnant although you are testing a bit early .. does it then turn to negative a few days later ..have you mentioned this to your Drs? It could be chemical pregnancies or pregnancies that are not implanting properly but implant enough to start producing the chemicals needed to get a BFP I am no expert ....but if you are getting lots of these that def needs investigating I would have thought .. Minxy is the best one for advice on this ..so hopefully Minxy will respond to you. or may be worth sending her a PM (persoinal message)
Good Luck hope it gets sorted and you get a long lasting BFP soon 
Cat


----------



## poppystar

Hi Cat and thanks for reply.

Sorry i think my subconcious or wishful thinking has taken over!!!  Its a BFN/witch after 12 days.

So i am getting 2 days positive LH in the whole cycle and dont know whether it is really the big O or a
false reading (given my hormone imbalance which they tell me is not PCOS, as i dont have any cysts).

Just did cycle of clomid, at 12 day scan follicles on both ovaries but only 10mm (i think they should be 17mm).  I dont tend to get the positive LH reading without clomid until about day 25, so dont know whether the clomid had any impact at all.  

Just feel a bit lost coz no one at the hospital will really take time out to explain the possible causes. 

off to work!!!!

thanks
x


----------



## treacle-sponge

Hi poppystar,

Where is the best place to buy the ovulating kits?  I've got appointment with con next thursday and should hopefully come on around that time so want to start using them straight away to get use to them!

Treacle-sponge x


----------



## poppystar

Hello 

Any chemist will have them - just ask for an ovluation test kit.  Having been through most of the brands think are pretty much equivalent.  You can also bulk buy on the internet if you just search ovulation test kits, which works out cheaper.

have a nice day.

x


----------



## Rosie P

Poppystar, I used to get positive OPKs for 2 days and then ov'd around CD25 a lot of the time. You could also try charting your BBT as a rise following your +ive OPKs should give you a better indication as to when ov has happened.

Treacle Sponge, the cheapest place to get them in the internet in bulk. Also you only really need to start testing with them from CD10 as doing them any earlier than that the clomid could interfere with the results.

Good luck ladies.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Thanks for the advise over buying kits, I had a look on the net today and quite a few to chose from think i'll stick with known brands such as clearblue might be a bit more but hopefully more reliable 

I take it CD10 means 10 days after period starts but how many days do you carry on peeing on the stick, mind you guess they come with instructions apart from the bit that tells you how to pee 

Treacle-sponge x


----------



## Rosie P

Treacle Sponge, I've PMd you with a useful site and some (hopefully) helpful instructions.

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Hi Rosie P,

Thanks for the PM that was a great help and saved me a few pennies.

4 days till I see my Con I can't work out if I'm nervous or excited proberly a bit of both, guess I'll no more come Thursday about what will happen. Then I'll proberly be throwing loads more questions at you all  

I'm off to Cuba   on the 17th and kind of hoping that the relaxation of the holiday will help kickstart my fertility treatment, unfortunately looking at the calander I have got a very good chance of being on whilst there  

Treacle-sponge


----------



## ttcno2

Hi

I am pretty new to this site, so am still navigating my way around, but I just wanted to say Thank You for the tips at the start of this thread.  My dh and I have been ttc for over 2 years now, and I've just finished my 3rd round of Clomid.  Unfortunately my Consultant hasn't been around to arrange any more, my GP has refused a repeat prescription and I don't have another appt to see my Consultant until 30th July...which will mean 2 months without Clomid    Anyway, I am trying to use other methods now in the hope of boosting our chances.  My dh had an excellent sa, but I've now got him taking Selenium and Zinc, I've already stocked up on cough medicine (having a 3.5 yr old is handy in that case) and I started taking Agnus Castus this morning too (that wasn't on your list - is that because it isn't for fertility as such?).  I have a wheat bag and I love it, but I didn't realise its other benefits, so I look forward to warming my tummy  

Thanks again for all the tips!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Agnus Castus isn't on the list as it shouldn't be taken whilst taking fertility meds such as Clomid. It can interfere with your body's hormone production and therefore interfere with the effectiveness of the drugs. I'd also recommend not taking Agnus Castus for say 3 months before taking Clomid (or any other fertility drug) to make sure your hormones 'normalise' and it's effects are totally out of your system before you start fertility meds.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ttcno2

Thanks Rosie - and many congratulations on your BFP!!!  

I am not taking Clomid this month and don't know when (or if) I'll be given another prescription.  I've only taken it this morning for the first time, but I'm now thinking I shouldn't for a while?  My cycles vary from 27 to 31 days and af pains for the past couple of months have been horrible.  Hmmm, will have to rethink this.

Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Rosie P

Thank you.   It took 8 cycles, but my advice to all Clomid ladies is not to give up.

It might be worth seeing what they decide in terms of giving you more Clomid first in case they do and the Agnus Castus messes up your hormones. 

I found I had very heavy and painful cycles on Clomid so hopefully that might settle down for you a bit now too. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ttcno2

Yes, you're right, I'll leave it for now I think.

How did you scan go honey?


----------



## Rosie P

Might be best to give yourself the best chance. Hope they sort your Clomid out for you.  

It went really well thanks. It's been so hard to believe that things are going to be ok this time, but we're finally beginning to feel more confident that this might be the one. 

Stay   hun and don't be afraid to bug your consultant!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

This helpful thread is stating taking selenium and Zinc,  now does anyone know whether thats to be taken continuously throughout cycle and can it be taken along side folic acid with vitamins included already? wouldnt want to overdose ??


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Fi. I took it throughout my cycle. Always best to check if your selenium has Vit A in it though and whether it's from retinol or betacarotene, as retinol is the one to avoid on 2ww, but you'd be ok with betacarotene one. I also took them alongside my prenatal vits. I followed the doses on this site http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm so just topped up with individual vits above what was already in the prenatal vits.

Hope this helps. 

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks for that link Rosie, just told my dh about it and he said its well worth reading


----------



## wouldloveababycat

The selenium I have from Holland and Barrett doesn't have any vitamin A in it.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks loads Rosie Darling, your a star xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hi
Just wanted to add:

* Treatments - I'm having osteopathy and acupuncture (both with peopel specialising in fertility) and - altho not BFP yet - really think they've both been useful

* Activity - I got a rebounder (partly because I heard it helps to discourage fibroids) but it reallys timulates your lymph system and helps with blood flow (and good at losing a few inches!!!) Obviously not to do post-ov when you might be implanting or on the 2 ww

* Supplements - I'm taking Marliln Glenville for women, Vit C, EPA, Zinc, Q10 and Propalis (royal jelly bee pollen etc mix)

Good luck to us all!
fxx


----------



## Foxyflug

I'm new to all this, but have found all your info really useful.

This is all so strange to me, I have two boys aged 16 and 12 conceived naturally with no problems, but am now with a new partner (10 years my junior wahay!!!!). We've been trying for 18 months now and I'm on my second round of Chlomid (day 11 now). (Apologies....can't quite get to grips with all your abbreviations yet!).

Haven't had too many side effects.....been a bit weepy, had some night sweats and feel a bit bloated but a small price to pay I think.

Have been and bought some Selenium today.....should I be taking it throughout my cycle?

I'm a massive tea drinker (PG variety!) and am concerned that I have to forego it altogether.....what are your thoughts?

Any help and advice gratefully received!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Foxyflug, have pm'd you and given you some bubbles to start you off


----------



## k.j.m

Hi,

Just thought I would pop on to say hi as its been a few days since I was on here. Well I've just finished provera and am waiting for AF, so will expect it will be here around the weekend, then its the last tamoxifen cycle for me. Kind of want to get it over with so I can go back to the consultant and get started with the injections!

Hope everyone is feeling happy with this nice weather, we could just do with some BFP's now!

Kelly x


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

what's pre-seed lube??

xx


----------



## abbybella

Pre seed is meant to mimic natural cervical mucous- the fertile kind, so if you have a lack of it maybe it can help. It keeps the sperm up there for longer I think!
I used it on a few cycles when I was really 'dry' you can buy it from ebay and probably other online shops, I think it's american as never seen it in any regular shops... has anyone else?


----------



## harmony802005

pre seed is good i used that and got preg on my 2nd cycle of clomid also i had a glass of full fat milk and a glass of pinapple juice aday and 6 brazil nuts aday and i think that help as well it makes ur womb lining sticky so the egg sticks xx


----------



## butterflywings

I was told to have a bowl of ready brek a day... its full of vitamins and minerals, has the goodness of milk and contains no salt or sugar and keeps you nice and warm, and with the colder weather coming i think i might enjoy a bowl of ready brek to start my day
xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I thought ready brek was full of sugar   tis nice and warming tho ..   and thought it had salt in too as some baby died as the Mum was giving it ready brek instead of baby cereal as worked out cheaper ..perhaps they have changed it since then..

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Ready Brek has minimal salt & sugar

http://www.weetabix.co.uk/brands/ready-brek/ready-brek-original/

....I love it....and porridge too but RB is so much quicker to make !! 

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I bet they must have changed it since that baby died then ..cos remember being quite shocked that it had so much salt in  
thats good then I can eat then when off the diet 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/htmlContent.jhtml?html=/archive/1998/04/01/nworm01.html

Just found this ..just shows how much damage a headline can do so sounds like ready brek was always ok even for little ones..

Cat x

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Yep, very interesting.....I remember the original story but never seen the follow up article.  Now it's getting colder weather think it's time to get in the Ready Brek 

Hope you're ok hun...

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Shellebell

You will all get that orange/yellow glow round you then  
(oooo showing my age with that old advert  )


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Shellebell said:


> You will all get that orange/yellow glow round you then
> (oooo showing my age with that old advert )


Orange is good colour for fertility so maybe that's what we should be doing for luck  

I remember the ad too 

N x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My cambridge porridge is a bit like ready brek will have to do with that for now .. at least its getting rid of some fat at the same time ..   tho was disappointed to have only lost 2lb this week   used to losing 4-5lb a week but guess it had to slow down sooner or later ..

I have had to find other ways of dealing with my comfort eating trend and could have eaten something yummy today as failed at an interview and didn't get a job I really wanted    so feeling quite gutted at the moment   it would have made such a difference money wise and I could have gone part time if I ever got that magical BFP .. but trying to think positive and think it must have happened for a reason    

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

merged/started new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------

